# my first project-- low tech air hockey table



## mikeoleary (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi folks. Please bear with me if I do multiple posts.

I live in Thailand, and have had an idea to manufacture foosball tables. Started by visiting a factory and buying 10 sets of foosball parts. Building the cabinet I will have to do by myself.

Due to high taxes, most power tools cost 2-3 times more here than the States, so because I travel a lot, I bring them over in my suitcase when I can.

Brought this DeWalt 744 and Vega rip fence, then built a big table to handle large stock.










I have ordered custom 'playfields' from Formica of Thailand. They have a soccer field image printed on 6mm phenolic. I then used 3M 5200 adhesive to bond the phenolic to 1.5" of plywood. 










OOOPS! Even though I wanted this to be my first foosball table I bungled the plans. The playfield will sit under the sidewalls, reducing the playing surface by 4cm. This one is too narrow to use for a foosball table, but I'll finish it to get some experience building the cabinet.

I used the Kreg jig. Talk about easy to use!










This was my first real routing. In the future I'll use a jigsaw to rough cut, then clean up the edges with the router. I'm really pleased with the results I got routing out the goals, and ball retrevial holes.













I used the 5200 adhesive for the sidewalls, too. I was worried about getting the pieces placed perfectly with contact cement.










Clamping jigs will have to be made before the next table.










I was in a big time crunch, had to leave the next day for work ( I'm a merchant sailor West Coast USA). So I couldn't spend a lot of time finishing the table. 












Didn't have time for any legs lol.

All in all my first project was a partial success. My woodworking skills are pretty crude, but I was able to cut and put together about 10 pieces and they all fit very well. I need better systems for project plans, clamping, and finishing.










One nice surprise is how well the table plays. We use a urethane foosball with air hockey mallets. The ball rockets around the table, but doesn't jump out. This could be a great project for any small kids or grandkids.

Playing surface dimensions are 64cm X 120CM. Goals are 20CM (they are too small, I would increase them to about 25CM. Overall table length 140.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think that turned out fine Mike. I would encourage you to seal the inside surfaces. Sealing out moisture is just added insurance.


----------



## mikeoleary (Aug 19, 2012)

Mike, I'm all about extra insurance with this project. I'm 280 lbs and I can jump up and down on that playfield with no deflection at all.

What would be the most effective sealant to use on the inside parts, since looks are not an issue?

And I will try to shoot a video of me and my 'tester' playing the table... it's a pretty excellent toy that can be built on the cheap.


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

Mike;

Having played for 15 years and never against anyone from Thailand, I am guessing that this may be the first air hockey table in Thailand!. Very nice work.


----------



## Maverick70 (Jan 13, 2013)

I like how you designed and how you put together and finished with limited tools. Great Job...


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Cool idea and great execution!\

Have fun playing air hockey.


----------



## tswift1110 (May 8, 2011)

Mike -- Great job. Playing must be a little hard on the knees but really nice work.


----------



## mikeoleary (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Two months on and the 'smashball' table is holding up well. I also completed my first foosball table a few weeks ago. I should do a proper foosball table thread soon. With the skills that you guys have, it is a project that should be considered.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

:dance3:Gorgeous, that is some great work! Outstanding job! It's gonna be an heirloom someday!


----------

